# Triumph of Calvary - Christmas Evans



## JM (Apr 10, 2009)

Sermons of Christmas Evans: A new ... - Google Book Search

Christ offered himself a sacrifice for us, and drank the cup of God’s righteous indignation in our stead. He was trodden by Almighty justice, as a cluster of grapes, in the winepress of the law, till the vessels of mercy overflowed with the wine of peace and pardon, which has made thousands of contrite and humble spirits, “rejoice with joy unspeakable and full of glory.” He suffered for us, that we might triumph with him. But our text describes him as a king and conqueror. He was, at once, the dying victim and the immortal victor. In “the power of an endless life,” he was standing by the altar, when the sacrifice was burning. He was alive in his sacerdotal vestments, with his golden censer in his hand. He was alive in his kingly glory, with his sword and scepter in his hand. He was alive in his conquering prowess, and had made an end of sin, and bruised the head of the serpent, and spoiled the principalities and powers of hell, and turned the vanquished hosts of the prince of darkness down to the winepress of the wrath of Almighty God. Then, on the morning of the third day, when he arose from the dead, and made a show of them openly – then began the year of jubilee with power!

After the prophets of ancient times had long gazed through the mists of futurity, at the sufferings of Christ and the glory that should follow, a company of them were gathered together on the summit of Calvary. They saw a host of enemies ascending the hill, arrayed for battle, and most terrific in their aspect. In the middle of the line was a the law of God, fiery and exceeding broad, and working wrath. On the right wing, was Beelzebub with his troops of infernals; and on the left Caiaphas with his Jewish priests, and Pilate with his Roman soldiers. The rear was brought up by Death, the last enemy. When the holy seers had espied this army, and perceived that it was drawing nigh, they started back, and prepared for flight. As they looked round, they saw the Son of God advancing with intrepid step, having his face fixed on the hostile band. “Seest thou the danger that is before thee, “ said one of the men of God. “I will tread them in mine anger,” he replied, “and trampled them in my fury.” “Who art thou?” said the prophet; He answered: “I that speak in righteousness, mighty to save.” “Wilt thou venture to the battle alone?” asked the seer. The Son of God replied: “I looked, and there was none to help; and I wondered there was none to uphold; therefore mine own arm shall bring salvation unto me; and my fury it shall uphold me.” “At what point wilt thou commence they attack?” inquired the anxious prophet. “I will first meet the Law,” he replied, “and pass under its curse: for lo! I come to do thy will, O God. When I shall have succeeded at the center of the line, the colors will turn in my favor.” So saying he moved forward. Instantly the thunderings of Sinai were heard, and the whole band of prophets quaked with terror. But he advanced, undaunted, amidst the gleaming lightnings. For a moment he was concealed from view; and the banner of wrath waved above in triumph. Suddenly the scene was changed. A stream of blood poured forth from his wounded side, and put out all the fires of Sinai. 

The flag of peace was now seen unfurled, and consternation filled the ranks of his foes. He then crushed, with his bruised heel, the old serpent’s head; and put all the infernal powers to flight. With his iron rod he dashed to pieces the enemies on the left wing, like a potter’s vessel. Death still remained, who thought himself invincible, having hitherto triumphed over all. He came forward, brandishing his sting, which he had whetted on Sinai’s tables of stone. He darted it at the Conqueror, but it turned down, and hung like a flexible lash of the whip. Dismayed, he retreated to the grave, his palace, into which the Conqueror pursued. In a dark corner of his den, he sat on his throne of moldering skulls, and called upon the worms, his hitherto faithful allies, to aid him in conflict; but they replied – “His flesh shall see no corruption!” The scepter fell from his hand. The Conqueror seized him, bound him, and condemned him to the lake of fire; and then rose from the grave, followed by a band of released captives, who came forth after his resurrection to be witnesses of the victory which he had won.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sermons-Christmas-Evans/dp/0548234299/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239379489&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: Sermons Of Christmas Evans: Christmas Evans, Joseph Cross: Books[/ame]


----------

